# finally, 2010 929SL frame is here! ;)



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

*finally, 2010 928SL frame is here! *

looks awesome, can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful ..... although you do mean 928SL of course :thumbsup: 

Stu.


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bobbin-Man said:


> Beautiful ..... although you do mean 928SL of course :thumbsup:
> 
> Stu.


yeah good catch.. just made the change :cornut:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very nice! What are you planning on running for components?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, beautiful frame, it really looks much better than the Bianchi pics they have on their website. Congrats!

Could you explain how does the clamp looks like (a pic would help if possible) and if it's possible to have zero setback w/ such clamp?

Thanks
Corsaire


----------



## czluis (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm very interested in this frame. I'd appreciate any feedback you can provide. Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

beautiful !


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow only two posts, and no shill comment. And, no, I'm not going to call anyone a shill just because of a low post count.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he should be busy building it or riding it


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

Corsaire said:


> Could you explain how does the clamp looks like (a pic would help if possible) and if it's possible to have zero setback w/ such clamp?
> 
> Thanks
> Corsaire



She's almost ready to roll. We are waiting on the seat mast guide so we can cut the seat mast down to size. Its probably not necesary but we want to make sure we don't void the warranty or anything like that. :mad2: One shop I spoke with said they just measured and cut it, but its much easier with a guide. I'll cut the steerer tube down and trim the housing once I get the fit right also. 











The seat clamp is similar to an old quill styll stem. The piece that slides down into the frame is carbon and the wedge is metal. The metal ring you can see towards the top of the clamp lips over the frame and snugs up agains the bottom of the clamp. The frame also came with some carbon spacers to adjust the seat height.










It was a very easy bike to build. It still needs some tweaks and of course some pedals, but its almost there. I know its probably some kind of mortal sin to put Shimano on a Bianchi, but all my wheels are shimano and I prefer it anyway. I have a 2009 D2 Crono with SRAM Red on it but decided to go back to Shimano for this build. :thumbsup: 

-David


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

xizang2008 said:


> The seat clamp is similar to an old quill styll stem. The piece that slides down into the frame is carbon and the wedge is metal. The metal ring you can see towards the top of the clamp lips over the frame and snugs up agains the bottom of the clamp. The frame also came with some carbon spacers to adjust the seat height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No zero setback possible on this saddle clamp, I see. You still get some degrees off towards the back, looks more like 5 or 7?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Any ride report, yet? How would you compare it to past/previous frames?


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

not yet, still waiting for the seat mast cutting-guide to show up. ;( 

So far its just a hair over 14 lbs without pedals or bottle cages. 

can't wait to ride it.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful. Completely changed my opinion on the graphic design of this bike.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Do you know if there are any reviews or threads that can compare this to a: Scott Addict R2, Giant TCR Advance SL IASP, or other frames?

Any idea if Bianchi's are on the stiffer or softer end of the spectrum?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

uscsig51 said:


> Do you know if there are any reviews or threads that can compare this to a: Scott Addict R2, Giant TCR Advance SL IASP, or other frames?
> 
> Any idea if Bianchi's are on the stiffer or softer end of the spectrum?


Since a manufacturer generally provides a frame for review, most reviewers are polite enough to only review that particular model. Unfortunately, most shops won't have the luxury of having a 928 SL, Addict R2, and TCR Advanced in stock AND in your size.


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

All done. Cut the seat mast tonight. Piece of cake, although its a measure 8 times cut once sorta thing.

Maiden voyage tomorrow if it doesn't snow.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fecking beautiful !


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

so, how does it ride?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice dog =]. Let us know how the ride is!


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

mpk1996 said:


> so, how does it ride?


Since we haven't got any replies as to how it rides. I found a review (in german though) on the new Bianchi 928 SL IASP by german retired rider Marcel Wüst:

http://www.procycling.de/videos/videouebersicht/video/34

"If my german won't let me down, he's says it's very light, has great components, very reactive, makes hills easy, the steering chassis is very stable (and nice to look at), he really likes the saddle (seat) and the way it connects to the bike, the gear setup is very light and flows smoothly and "i have never braked so well", and the italian tires complete the circle, a perfect product for lovers of italian bikes."

I got to test a friend's model, same 928 SL IASP but size 50, although it fitted me comfortably in his set up, I think a 53 would fit me more perfect. I just rode on a few streets with sneakers and w/o cleats, even so it felt very rigid yet smooth over pebbles, cracks and small pot holes (coming from a Six 13), also very stable on corners, tracks very nicely as if on rails. I didn't get on a hill, but my friend claims it reacts immediately at the push of the pedals.

Unfortunately, there's no really much at all on the internet reviewing this bike, at least in english. But I found also some reviews in italian. 
Here's thelink
There's even one that compares it with the Infinito side by side.


----------

